# The Truth: Mavs And Spurs BOTH Wanted Each Other



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> The Truth: Mavs And Spurs BOTH Wanted Each Other
> 
> 'Paranoid' Pop Rests Stars While Carlisle Churns Up Bulletin-Board Fodder
> 
> ...


I actually thought the same thing. What do you guys think? Looking forward to another matchup with the Spurs? Would you rather have played someone else? Confident going into this series?


----------

